# So Proud Of My Vet



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I had to stop into the vet clinic today, and look what they had posted up on the counter:










They carry the salmon and surf n turf cat food, and will order dog food for customers who would like it. I am just tickled!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Yay! I am very impressed!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I have mine on Blue dog food, a store down abit from us sells Fromm, maybe I should check into it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Go vet! Way better than science diet.

Evelyn, blue buffalo is decent too. There are multiple brands of good dog food out there, Fromm is one of the best if you are looking to switch. But if you like Blue and the dogs thrive on it, it's not bad food at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

He still sells the science diet Rx food, but at least it's a step in the right direction!


----------

